# Baseball Question



## BWFoster78 (Nov 16, 2015)

No idea where to put this thread, so I figured this forum would be the most innocuous.

I have this line in _Repulsive_:



> The car bounced off his forearm like Famous Contemporary Baseball Player hitting a homerun.



I'm a huge NFL fan. MLB, not so much.  I couldn't even tell you who was in the World Series.

Can someone provide me with the name of a famous contemporary baseball player who hits lots of homeruns?  My character is based in the Dallas area. Not sure if that means he'd be more likely to think of a Ranger or not?

Thanks.

Brian


----------



## Miskatonic (Nov 16, 2015)

Barry Bonds? Not from Texas but he's synonymous with homeruns. Retired a few years ago.

Not to mention he was juicing so to say he was muscular would be an understatement.

Josh Hamilton would be someone from the Rangers that's known for homers and still plays. But he's nowhere near Barry Bonds as far as status and celebrity.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Nov 16, 2015)

Miskatonic,

That's a good start. Thanks.  I'll Google both of them and make a choice.

Big help!

Brian


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Nov 16, 2015)

Bryce Harper or A-Rod are good ones for use right now.


----------



## Miskatonic (Nov 16, 2015)

Brian Scott Allen said:


> Bryce Harper or A-Rod are good ones for use right now.



Most people hate A-Rod, lol.

Bryce Harper is talented but I don't know if he's a household name yet.


----------



## Russ (Nov 16, 2015)

Jose Bats!!!  Is there anyone else?


----------



## stephenspower (Nov 16, 2015)

If something is bouncing off a forearm, that would be more like a bunt. The car would have to be propelled by a swinging forearm to come off like a home run, in which case you could use A-Rod or, better, Raphael Palmeiro. You could also just say "like a juiced home run." Nonetheless, I find the image a bit forced if there isn't some other baseball imagery to support it.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Nov 16, 2015)

Russ said:


> Jose Bats!!!  Is there anyone else?



Only if he flips the car after.


----------



## skip.knox (Nov 17, 2015)

I recommend picking someone who is retired. Even better, someone who is dead. That way they don't do something foolish and thus embarrass the book.


----------



## Russ (Nov 17, 2015)

If you think classic home run hitters Reggie Jackson jumps to mind, so does Hank Aaron, Roger Marris...lots of great guys.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Nov 17, 2015)

How can we be forgetting the Sultan of Swat, The Colossus of Clout, THE GREAT BAMBINO?!


----------



## BWFoster78 (Nov 17, 2015)

Brian Scott Allen said:


> How can we be forgetting the Sultan of Swat, The Colossus of Clout, THE GREAT BAMBINO?!



I think I'd rather stick with contemporary. My character is a teenager; as a teenage NFL fan, I vividly remember not having any idea who Broadway Joe was.


----------

